# 16th Annual Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic



## silverking (Feb 11, 2010)

*16th Annual Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic 
Shaping Up As Another Amazing Week*


Miramar Beach, Florida – Gulf water temperatures are rising and so is the adrenaline level for the 16th annual Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic. One of the most popular stops on the competitive Gulf of Mexico big-game circuit, the ECBC is hosted by the Sandestin Golf and Beach Resort and presented by Wind Creek Casino & Hotel-Atmore, Alabama. With the kick-off a little more than a month away, nearly 80 boats have pre-registered. The final field is expected to be 90 boats, which would establish a new tournament benchmark. 

“We’re on target to surpass our previous record number of 85 boats,” says Tournament and Activities Director Adam Alfonso, Sandestin Golf and Beach Resort. “Our goal is 90 boats and all will enjoy some of the best big-game fishing in the world. The stakes will be high, but these teams are up to the challenge and I’m confident we’ll have some trophy-winning fish coming to the scales.”

The 2018 edition marks another strong commitment to the sport and marine conservation. In cooperation with the other Gulf Coast Triple Crown Championship events, the new minimum length requirement to weigh a blue marlin will be 107 inches. The federal minimum is 99 inches. The specified length is measured from the tip of the fish’s lower jaw to the fork of the tail. This increase will help conserve smaller marlin, boost the release division stakes and mean only blue marlin exceeding several hundred pounds will be weighed at Baytowne Marina located inside the Sandestin Golf and Beach Resort. 

“The ECBC has supported conservation and this sport since its inception and the new 107-inch minimum puts an exclamation point on that commitment,” Alfonso says. “Juvenile marlin will still be swimming to be caught again, plus we always have huge game fish atop the leaderboard. The teams fishing the ECBC are the best and they surprise us with a few exceptional catches every year.”

In addition to the blue marlin weight division, smaller blues, white marlin, sailfish and spearfish that are successfully released earn points in the competitive release division. Yellowfin, bigeye and blackfin tuna, wahoo and dolphin are scored one point per pound. The ECBC attracts multi-million dollar sport-fishing boats from across the Gulf of Mexico as well as the southeastern United States. Fishing begins after Thursday, June 21’s noon blast-off from the Destin Pass and concludes Saturday, June 23. Eligible fish are weighed Friday and Saturday evenings. Viewing is free and open to the public. 

Even though the night-time weigh-ins are definite crowd-pleasers, the festivities begin long before the boats leave the dock. Hancock Whitney will present the ECBC Golf Scramble, which is open to participants and sponsors. Tee-time is 9 a.m. at the Raven Golf Club in Sandestin Golf and Beach Resort on Tuesday, June 19.

Wind Creek Casino & Hotel-Atmore, Alabama, the presenting sponsor, will be hosting a mock gaming room in the Magnolia Ballroom of the Grand Sandestin during the registration and kick-off party with lots of great prize packages. Other special activities for anglers and their guests during the week are being finalized. 

Tournament host, Sandestin Golf and Beach Resort and Presenting Sponsor Wind Creek Casino & Hotel-Atmore are joined by Tourism Partner Visit South Walton, Tournament Partners Mojo Sportswear and Gulf Coast Yacht Group, the region’s Hatteras dealer. Galati Yacht Sales is the founding sponsor. Emerald Sponsors include Coca Cola, Orion Coolers, Jackson Kayak, Hook & Tackle, Blue Sky Boatworks, Monster Energy, Southern Line, The Grand Marlin and artist Larry Rackley. Sponsor display booths will be located at Baytowne Marina.

The 2018 Emerald Coast Blue Marlin Classic runs June 20-24 at Sandestin Golf and Beach Resort. For registration, dockage, rules and schedule of events, visit www.fishecbc.com. Book now to get the best location and rates for the event weekend. Call 800-320-8115 or book online at Sandestin.com. Use GROUP Code FISH18.

About Sandestin Golf and Beach Resort Sandestin Golf and Beach Resort is a major destination for all seasons and all ages, and was named the #1 Resort on Florida’s Emerald Coast. The resort invites guests to a world of 2,400 acres and 30 charming neighborhoods featuring 1,300 vacation rentals, condominiums, villas, town homes and the best in hotel accommodations. As a member of Visit South Walton and Visit Florida, the resort features more than seven miles of beaches and pristine bay front, four championship golf courses, 15 world-class tennis courts, 19 swimming pools, a 113-slip marina, a fitness center and spa, meeting space and The Village of Baytowne Wharf, a charming pedestrian village with events, shopping, dining and nightlife. People are invited to download Sandestin’s APP, or follow @Sandestin on Facebook, Instagram or Twitter for the latest events and news. 

###


----------

